# Anyone have a LV Neverfull MM?



## erica_1020 (Mar 15, 2010)

Do u know the dimensions of the base, I plan on purchasing the bag but want to get a proper fitting base shaper for it
TIA


----------



## Boasorte (Mar 16, 2010)

your best bet is to go on the purse forum to ask these kind of questions... and make sure to do a search there, before posting !!
neverfull MM - Purse Forum


----------



## erica_1020 (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks didn't know about that BTW I bought it yesterday and  love it


----------



## kittykit (Mar 22, 2010)

I just bought a Damier Neverfull MM last month. I saw this thread a little bit too late since you've already bought one.


----------

